# Bill Riley



## Ironbuilt (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone hear of Bill. Old school ( believe 1970s) great powerlifter ..Sad story and will tell you if hes not in anyones memory.  Him and his wife were both powerlifters. His wife is super nice. Just met her..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a clue Ib.

Do tell....

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think I may have...not positive though


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok ..I met his wife Sherry on a business deal and  in talking to her she said  she and her husband Bill were in the National Powerlifting Federation and it was there life in what im thinking is the 1970s. She too lifted and showed me her pics on her phone of a young Sherry dead lifting 455 or something. Well Bill ,  a beast at 305 drug free had a terrible accident at a meet on a 900lb squat attempt. Now remember this is 1970.. one spotter on each side one in back and unlike today standards some flimsy rack system.
Well Bill goes to rack , missd the left side rack pin., spotter no way can control 400+ on his side of course, weight drops on his neck and back crushing his spine and back , and today is living alone at a care home since I dont know when.
Sherry had to start working and could not keep care of him as he needs 24hr care paralyzed and due to todays healthcare system and finances she had to divorce her sole mate which I see some real sadness in her . I dont want to dig and ask more questions, gets pics of the giant for here but I think  It may help if I can and show her great people on anasci are impressed, care, and live the lifters dream she and her husband once did.. I have her phone number so maybe some ib visitation even to see Bill would bring a smile to him..I know this isnt a big deal to many here but when I can post a picture of this fukn moose u may say .holy shit..drug free. 
Thanks ib.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 10, 2014)

sad case, paralysed for his sports. 
Will be cool to see pics of his hey-days.:headbang:


----------



## srd1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Would love to see pics of em IB....sad that that happened to the brother hate when bad things happen to good people.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 23, 2014)

Eddie said did not know him but name rang a bell. Seems I recall that name but shit . I remember things that didnt happen and cant remember what did happen lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 21, 2014)

Lmao...lemme get a pic. Thing is she has an eye for yettys i feel and I just snake drains ...


----------

